# hCG standstill



## LiamsMommy31905 (Nov 11, 2005)

Ugh...so bitter.

A little background: we found out our baby was no longer viable on Christmas Day (severe cramping and dropping hCG levels.) I began to bleed on December 30th and my hCG levels tanked (from 960 to 22.)

I've been stuck at 22ish for the past 3 weeks (1/7 it was 22, then 1/14 it was 24, then 23 today). It just won't budge. We want to go for another IUI next month but my RE won't let us until my levels drop to 5 or below.

Does your hCG drop to nonpregnant levels once you have your first AF after m/c? Anyone with a similar experience?

I'm so frustrated!


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't really have any advice but had to post. I'm not sure when my levels dropped to zero but I would think they would have to be at or very near zero to get AF.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

I have no idea what my levels are, but the Ob I saw said that AF arrives within 5-7 days after HcG levels are 0. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## LiamsMommy31905 (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh NO! I would hate to think that I'm more than 5-7 days away from AF. I'm 5 DPO (I think - my temps are rather erratic) and hoping to get this show on the road SOON!







:


----------



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

LM 31905,
Don't have any advice or info to offer, but hugs to you. I know what you are feeling. I am presently waiting for my levels to drop so I can do my next IUI also. I dropped from 19,000 at 6 1/2 weeks pregnant down to 14,000 at what should have been 9 weeks (lost the heartbeat and started bleeding then). Now, two weeks after all this started I am only down to 3,400. I have been spotting for 2 weeks and its making me crazy. I guess I shouldn't complain, there isn't any physical pain. And, they told me it could take UP TO 5 WEEKS!! Aargggh! I just want it to be over now so I can heal and go back. I will be keeping up with you via this thread. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Degas (Sep 13, 2007)

When my HCG levels were at their highest, they were 260, I was only a few weeks pregnant and had a "chemical pregnancy." Anyway, it took about a month to go completely to zero and soon after I had a "regular" period. (I had spotting during that whole month).


----------



## Specialksw03 (Oct 13, 2005)

im so sorry for your loss. this is what happened to me. with my 2nd m/c my hcg was 5000ish when i started bleeding and 2 days later it was about 150 and my next beta was 3. with my 3rd m/c my hcg dropped down to 8 and my dr. gave my the option come in again to see if it was at 0. i said no. 2 wks later still no af so i did a hpt. BFP. went back in hcg was at 70. dr had us on pelvic rest so we knew it wasnt a new pregnancy. we didnt want to change our vacation plans so we went and got another beta 3wks later when we returned home. it was 275. i had retained placental tissue and had the d&c.


----------

